# 50/50 75/25 60/40 or STRAIGHT METH???



## Pauly337 (Jul 18, 2009)

I am running 75/25 right now and have run 50/50 as well. All the Buick Grand National guys run straight meth and alot of sources have told me I will make more power running it straight...


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: 50/50 75/25 60/40 or STRAIGHT METH??? (Pauly337)*

have you dynoed it yet


----------



## true2liter (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: 50/50 75/25 60/40 or STRAIGHT METH??? (Pauly337)*

When I first started my research on WAI, I found many proven setups that ran straight water for 1,000 HP applications. Octane booster vs more fuel.


----------



## Pauly337 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: 50/50 75/25 60/40 or STRAIGHT METH??? (01ttgt28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01ttgt28* »_have you dynoed it yet









no, but i plan to soon. I would guess around 300 at the wheels, but that is just a guess. It is very fast for what it is.


----------



## Pauly337 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: 50/50 75/25 60/40 or STRAIGHT METH??? (true2liter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *true2liter* »_When I first started my research on WAI, I found many proven setups that ran straight water for 1,000 HP applications. Octane booster vs more fuel.

So you are saying more meth is just more fuel, but not increasing the octane? And water increases it more than meth? I know water has an infinite octane rating, but I thought meth bumped it as well?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: 50/50 75/25 60/40 or STRAIGHT METH??? (Pauly337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pauly337* »_So you are saying more meth is just more fuel, but not increasing the octane? And water increases it more than meth? I know water has an infinite octane rating, but I thought meth bumped it as well?

Water octane:








Methanol octane: ~104
The role of methanol in a water/alcohol injection set up is to flash evaporate and thusly do the fastest cooling in a short intake tract. This makes the air more dense immediately after the intercooler and thusly improves air pumping efficiencies. Because the remaining water droplets are now roughly half the size, each drop has more surface area exposed to the (still warm) air flow. This accelerates the water's evaporation and compounds the cooling benefits. Finally, each reduced size drop of water is correspondingly lower in mass. So, inertia has a smaller effect on droplet distribution between cylinders.
In a nutshell, the water does the majority of the cooling and octane boosting. The presence of methanol improves distribution, accelerates the cooling effect, and generally widens the safe tuning envelope. Water cools more (but more slowly) and boosts octane higher.
That's the skinny.


----------

